# Transformers: Dark of the Moon



## heavy7-665 (Dec 11, 2010)

Ill just leave this here.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks epic. Is it a prequel then? I want unicron <3


----------



## Xaios (Dec 12, 2010)

If the trailer accurately displays the concept behind the movie, this could be good.

Although I find it interesting that the first third of the trailer borrows quite liberally from the first teaser trailer for the 2009 Star Trek film, as you can plainly see here:


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 12, 2010)

fuck yeah!!!! hang on... that's 1st of july 2011 ...right??!!!! not 7th january 2011???


----------



## metal_sam14 (Dec 12, 2010)

Cant wait, big fan of the movies and the cartoons


----------



## soundgardener75 (Dec 12, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Looks epic. Is it a prequel then? I want unicron <3



I hope it's not a prequel. What is up with Hollywood and the damn prequels?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 13, 2010)

This whole trailer takes place in the moon landings, and the title implies this is a key part of the film so it makes me think it is a prequel.


----------



## Bobo (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah seems like a prequel, which I'm not against. Didn't Megan Fox say she wouldn't be in this?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 13, 2010)

I've heard she's not.


----------



## SEVEN7 (Dec 13, 2010)

i think it's cause she wants to much money


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 15, 2010)

Shia Lebeuf is in this, so I'm thinking that they'll be having it playing out in present time again.

Was the gold guy supposed to be Unicron?


----------



## Isan (Dec 15, 2010)

This is not a prequel 

"The Autobots Bumblebee, Ratchet, Ironhide and Sideswipe led by Optimus Prime, are back in action, taking on the evil Decepticons, who are determined to avenge their defeat in 2009&#8217;s Transformers Revenge of the Fallen. In this new movie, the Autobots and Decepticons become involved in a perilous space race between the U.S. and Russia, and once again human Sam Witwicky has to come to the aid of his robot friends. There&#8217;s new characters too, including a new villain in the form of Shockwave, a longtime Transformers character who rules Cybertron while the Autobots and Decepticons battle it out on Earth"


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 15, 2010)

That blurb makes it sound like the first two.


----------



## Isan (Dec 15, 2010)

Shock wave for those wondering


----------



## bostjan (Dec 15, 2010)

I've heard from different sources that Megan Fox's character is either killed off or replaced by another actress that looks nothing like her.

Rumour has it that Ms. Fox was a pain in the ass to work with.

I have a soft spot for Unicron. If they include Unicron without making it a live-action version of the animated film, I'll be happy, but I highly doubt either.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 15, 2010)

They'll have to do a LOT to win me back after the absolutely horrific shitfest that was the second movie.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry to be a hater, but I didn't like the first one well enough to even bother going to see the second, *especially* after reading the reviews of the second.

I'll likely skip this one and stick with the cartoons, where the real nostalgic value is.

Though, it might be worth it just to keep an official count on how many 'helicopters at sunset' scenes Michael Bay crams into each of his films.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 15, 2010)

I wonder if Michael Bay will stop jacking off the US military with both hands long enough to give the actual TF fans a reacharound.


----------



## Bobo (Dec 16, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> I wonder if Michael Bay will stop jacking off the US military with both hands long enough to give the actual TF fans a reacharound.



Whoa!!! As a TF, do not want.

But these movies are Hollywood cheese, to be expected I guess. Never the less, as a TF fan it seems like I _have_ to watch them. Even if the only really cool thing is how pretty cgi TF's look.

And on a side note, I could not care less if Megan Fox is not in it. Not really feeling her in these movies.


----------



## projectjetfire (Dec 20, 2010)

Im a big TF fan (still have my G1 stuff and up until recently, I had the Autobot poster in my front room) but I agree, I want to see bad ass robots kicking ass and saying cool one liners. The cartoons were never about the human characters in it.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Dec 20, 2010)

SHOCKWAVE! HELL YEAH!


----------



## GazPots (Dec 21, 2010)

If the "secret" is on the dark side of the moon, why is there a shot of the crash site in sunlight with the earth in plain sight in the background in the trailer? Obviously if they meant the "far side of the moon" Earth would not be visible in that shot.


Surely someone would notice the giant fuck off space craft crashed on the surface?


 Doh!



Edit - It is a pretty nice trailer though, gets the excitment going a bit even if it is about giant, brightly colored, talking robots from outerspace.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 5, 2011)

Bobo said:


> Yeah seems like a prequel, which I'm not against. Didn't Megan Fox say she wouldn't be in this?



I do believe that after the last one, she was saying in interviews that the movie sucked. So as a result, she was told her services would not be required for the next one.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 6, 2011)

From a Bay interview posted on a site I forget the name of:

Sam has been dumped by Mikaela and is living a frugal working joe life in LA or something, where he meets the 'Brit babe'. Story wasn't written in 2 weeks like the last film (due to writers strike). Will go back to the first film in terms of not having hordes of robots, but will be darker and have less toilet humour. 

Personal observations. Space ship looks like The Ark, Transformer looks like Alpha Trion.

No Unicron please. He was only interested in Cyberton due to the Unicron/Primus thing and would be too hard to pull off since his scale in the cartoon/comics essentially changed to fit whatever was happening.


----------

